# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  My Dutasteride just arrived

## PatientlyWaiting

I purchased Dutasteride 0.5mg/180 capsules from InHouse. Shipping said it would be here in 10-21 days and it's been the 10th day and that's when it arrived, so great shipping considering i'm in the states and was willing to give them an entire month [my username is just not a username, I am actually very patient].

I just popped my first one ever, right now, and in an hour 4,000 hairs grew. I'm just kidding about that, I will give Dut and Rogaine at least one year to see how that tag team does against my MPB. My rogaine foam and liquid should both come this week, in a couple of days actually. I took pics last week with my head shaved with a one guard and is at it's worse it has ever been since I have Alopecia Areata on top of having MPB. I will take pics throughout 12 months but I won't show them yet, i'll wait till the 6 month mark to show any improvement [if there's any].

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Some more info:

Been on Finsateride 1.25mg everyday for 4 years, no side effects, no regrowth, hair loss slowed down considerably but nothing else.

Haven't used any type of minoxidil in 2 years. So the slowing down have been all fin 1.25mg by itself. I'm hoping I can get a bit better than just slowing down by adding rogaine foam in the day, rogaine solution at night, dutasteride 0.5mg.

Any one know what would happen if I stop fin and get on dutasteride? I wouldn't lose the hair that finasteride was holding on to will I?

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I feel hyper, that's all I can say for now. I took the pill 2 hours ago and now I feel full of energy, don't know if that's an actual side effect or it's just me being hyper on my own.

----------


## MackJames

I'll be keeping my eyes on this thread.  I'm considering using Dut.  I also have alopecia areata. The first signs developed before thinning became noticeable.

----------


## BigThinker

> I'll be keeping my eyes on this thread..


 Ditto.


You sure you're not just energetic due to being excited about this new endeavor?  Good luck, man.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Any one know what would happen if I stop fin and get on dutasteride? I wouldn't lose the hair that finasteride was holding on to will I?


 Different anecdotes from different users. Some say they have a big shed, others not. 
I started dut just over 1.5 months ago and am continuing 1.25 mg fin every day (down from 2.5 mg fin every day). So far shedding has been very very minimal, except one strange day when I shed a lot in the shower. Seems like I am shedding less than when I was on fin for 2.5 years, and I improved/maintained on fin. Not sure if this is drug related or a coincidence

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

MackJames: How bad is your AA, and have you had corticosteroid injections? I had those injections at the dermatologist and regrew the hair AA knocked down, but only partially. Unfortunately I was not able to recover everything. I think if I didn't have MPB, the steroids would have regrew everything back, but the MPB makes my hair weaker I guess and didn't allow them to grow back strong enough.

Bigthinker: Although i'm a laid back, mellow guy, that's probably it. Maybe i'm just excited because of the new treatment I will try out.

25: I'm glad you posted here since you're taking Dut, I was starting to think no one on this site is taking it. Let's keep our fingers crossed that we get good results at the 12 month mark and stay negative side effect free.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

25: What dose are you taking, and when are you taking them?

I'm contemplating trying my luck with 0.5 everyday.

I took 5mg fin last night and don't feel a thing yet, actually woke up feeling "good" this morning , if you know what I mean. My fin are legit too. I won't do that again though, I did it just because I wanted to see if anything negative happened with such a high dose of fin.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Oh yeah and to MackJames, have you tried Clobetasol Propionate Ointment 0.05%? I use that when ever I see a bald spot forming [from AA], the bald spot goes away and refills within about 2-3 weeks. Unfortunately this is only for AA, because I have tried it on my MPB hair loss and it does nothing.

I have a bald spot right in the back of my head that I can only see with a mirror. I've been using Clobetasol on it and it's closing up little by little.

----------


## 25 going on 65

0.5 mg dut every morning on an empty stomach. 1.25 mg fin 12 hours later. Both are brand name from licensed pharms since I am paranoid when it comes to hair!
Also using 2% keto shampoo every 3 days.
Side effects never concern me anymore. I decided at some point I would rather have to use ED drugs than go bald (lucky for me neither has happened yet)

I wish you good luck, you seem like a very nice guy, and no one deserves to deal with AA + MPB at the same time.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Good luck to you too. I hope you follow your progress as well. What may not work for me, could work for you since you don't have to deal with AA. I'm fighting two guys at once.

The unfunny part of AA, is that it caught me right when I was actually seeing some good results on Kirkland's minoxidil+1.25mg fin. After AA got me, I partially gave up the battle [hence me not taking minoxidil in 2 years], because I felt I had gotten so far, only for yet another hair disease to get me out of nowhere. But now i'm back to battle my hair loss full on because of only one reason, and that is because I plan to get an HT in 2-3 years[unless Histogen or something better is here by then, which I doubt it] and want to stabilize as good as possible or regrow as much hair as possible.

----------


## akai

What percent of people have regrowth with finasteride? Seems like the people I know who take it got a lot of regrowth on their crown (as did I). I also use clobetasol propionate shampoo (rarely), but for seborrheic dermatitis. Powerful stuff and it works.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Supposedly 48&#37; experienced visible regrowth.

Are you talking about Clobex?

----------


## drybone

Hey guys. I have no crown thinning but I got a lot of frontal thinning. I have been on fin for 2 months now. 

Can I expect some results soon and will it work for the front ?  :Confused:

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

drybone: Finasteride and Minoxidil regrows hair where ever there is thinning on your head, according to Dr Bernstein.

I keep this page bookmarked and post it from time to time for any one who has questions, there's some good myths debunked here.

http://www.bernsteinmedical.com/hair...ir-loss-myths/




> Myth #9
> 
> Hair loss medications only work in the crown.
> 
> Fact: The main benefit of Rogaine (minoxidil) and especially Propecia (finasteride) is to slow down or halt hair loss, rather than to re-grow hair. Although initial studies showing the effectiveness of both Rogaine and Propecia were done on the crown, this doesn’t mean that the medications won’t work on other parts of the scalp as well. In fact, the medicines can work wherever there is thinning –- as long as the area is not completely bald.

----------


## BoSox

Just picked up mine at the pharmacy. $129 for 1 month supply, and that is with insurance!

This is my last chance to hold on to what I have until future cures.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Just picked up mine at the pharmacy. $129 for 1 month supply, and that is with insurance!
> 
> This is my last chance to hold on to what I have until future cures.


 Wow $129 for 1 month, so if you decide to stick with it for 12-18 months, which is what I would recommend to see some results unless you get bad sides, you'll spend at least $1,548. I know you got Avodart to not risk getting fake pills, but I purchased 180 generic dutasteride soft gels for the same price you said you paid [$130], and if I would have gone with 360 softgels that would have been $240, and it was free shipping for me.
I trust inhouse, they are one of the most trusted online pharmacies in the world and have nothing but positive reviews from real people.

Good luck.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Hey guys. I have no crown thinning but I got a lot of frontal thinning. I have been on fin for 2 months now. 
> 
> Can I expect some results soon and will it work for the front ?


 Varies for everyone....some guys see improvement in the first 4 months, other guys need a year or more. Just know you are doing what needs to be done, ie minimizing DHT access to your follicles. If you want to keep from going bald this is how you do it.




> Just picked up mine at the pharmacy. $129 for 1 month supply, and that is with insurance!


 Yes this stuff is expensive. I pay $400+ for 3 months of Avo. But you can always make more money....not so with hair (not yet)

----------


## Aames

Welcome to the duta club. Best of luck, man. I use the same source for my duta and will be posting up my blood test once I receive it in the mail to (hopefully) prove legitimacy.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Welcome to the duta club. Best of luck, man. I use the same source for my duta and will be posting up my blood test once I receive it in the mail to (hopefully) prove legitimacy.


 Thanks, how far into it are you? And what results have you gotten? slowing down, stopped, regrowth? Regrowth is probably too early to tell if you have less than 12 months.

What should dut do your blood if it's legit?

----------


## MackJames

> MackJames: How bad is your AA, and have you had corticosteroid injections? I had those injections at the dermatologist and regrew the hair AA knocked down, but only partially. Unfortunately I was not able to recover everything. I think if I didn't have MPB, the steroids would have regrew everything back, but the MPB makes my hair weaker I guess and didn't allow them to grow back strong enough.
> 
> Bigthinker: Although i'm a laid back, mellow guy, that's probably it. Maybe i'm just excited because of the new treatment I will try out.
> 
> 25: I'm glad you posted here since you're taking Dut, I was starting to think no one on this site is taking it. Let's keep our fingers crossed that we get good results at the 12 month mark and stay negative side effect free.


 
I used to get corticosteroid shots about every six months but noother treatment. It grew back some of the hair but not all of it.  I first noticed a small dime sized hole on the left side of my scalp right above the temple at around 22. im 35 now. Another much smaller hole appeared on the right several years later.

Over the years the hole on the left side has gotten progressive larger,eventually stabilizing at about the size of a silver dollar. The hole on the right did not enlarge. Hairs will ocassionally grow in the patches but they break easily. 

My dermatologist recommended I discontinue injections as he felt it wasn't foing to help me long term. His rationale was that the hair in the spot wasn't likely to return because of mpb.  I posted a pic of myself on here if you're curious. The pic doesn't show the spot though. 

I suffer from psoriasis and psoriatic arthritis and often AA also occurs with those conditions.  I'm currently taking enbrel which has had no effect on my hair, which, I didn't expect it to.  

I've been on propecia for about two years and overall my hair has thickened but the two patches haven't improved significantly.  I added minoxidil recently and I've noticed some minor regrowth. When I was younger and hair was thicker I was able to comb my hair in a way that camouflaged the holes, but it's gotten more difficult has my hair has thinned.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

It's too bad science still hasn't come up with an answer for alopecia areta, since it's a lesser disease than MPB IMO. You'd think it'd be easier to find a cure for it. Of course alopecia universalis is no joke, that's the worse kind of hair loss that could happen to anyone.




> the hair in the spot wasn't likely to return because of mpb.


 Yep, doctor didn't tell me this but I realized that myself, it's why I stopped taking the injections. On top of that, the injections were denting my head in the spots they were being applied. It is a known side effect, the dents went away after several months. But that, and the fact that the injections were never going to bring all of my hair back because of MPB, I got scared away from it.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

A little update: Just got my 12 month supply of Rogaine foam. My first impression was the nice new look of the box. I opened them and the can also has a new look, and the cans are very cold, feels and looks like an aluminum baseball bat. I applied it for the first time in YEARS, 3-4 years, since the last minoxidil I used 2 years ago was Kirkland's liquid.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Dutasteride side effect update:

Never heard of this as a side effect, never seen anyone mention anything like this but on the exact same day I took Dut for the first time, that night I had vivid dreams, and had vivid dreams last night too.

This is the only new pill i'm taking, so I can only think it is because of these pills. I remember when I used to take MSM, I got that same side effect but that was a known side effect of MSM that people reported, I haven't seen anyone report such a thing for Dut. So again, this could just be me making up side effects.

Otherwise, nothing negative to report yet, and hopefully never. It has been my third pill, so I guess it's too early to tell if there will any negative side effects, but so far every thing is normal.

----------


## Aames

> Thanks, how far into it are you? And what results have you gotten? slowing down, stopped, regrowth? Regrowth is probably too early to tell if you have less than 12 months.
> 
> What should dut do your blood if it's legit?


 Only 1 month so it is too early to really tell. I was on fin for two months before this. Duta will obviously drastically lower your DHT. You will also probably notice increases in free test and/or estrogen.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Rogaine liquid just arrived. First impression, the bottle looks like the Kirkland's minoxidil liquid bottle. Then I opened it and it smells just like it too. Then I looked at the ingredients, and it has the same ingredients. I'm thinking it would probably give me the same reaction Kirkland's gave too, witch is itchy scalp and dandruff. I've used Rogaine foam 3 times since I received it and haven't felt a thing.

----------


## MackJames

> It's too bad science still hasn't come up with an answer for alopecia areta, since it's a lesser disease than MPB IMO. You'd think it'd be easier to find a cure for it. Of course alopecia universalis is no joke, that's the worse kind of hair loss that could happen to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, doctor didn't tell me this but I realized that myself, it's why I stopped taking the injections. On top of that, the injections were denting my head in the spots they were being applied. It is a known side effect, the dents went away after several months. But that, and the fact that the injections were never going to bring all of my hair back because of MPB, I got scared away from it.


 I'm thinking about taking the Dut plunge.  I have reservations about inhouse.  Do you trust them? I'm not to worried about sides.  I've been on fin for two years without sides. 

As I mentioned before I am getting slight regrowth in the bald patches. I'm going on my seventh month of minoxidil use and the hairs have popped up only in the last three weeks.  I was giving it six months and was about to quit when I felt the stubble.

I've been using Kirkland branch minoxidil foam with no problems. The liquid form caused major scap irritation. The irritation I experienced from the liquid is one of the reasons I discontinued using minoxidil in the first place.

You mentioned another topical AA treatment and I'm considering trying that as well.

----------


## Aames

> I'm thinking about taking the Dut plunge.  *I have reservations about inhouse.  Do you trust them?* I'm not to worried about sides.  I've been on fin for two years without sides. 
> 
> As I mentioned before I am getting slight regrowth in the bald patches. I'm going on my seventh month of minoxidil use and the hairs have popped up only in the last three weeks.  I was giving it six months and was about to quit when I felt the stubble.
> 
> I've been using Kirkland branch minoxidil foam with no problems. The liquid form caused major scap irritation. The irritation I experienced from the liquid is one of the reasons I discontinued using minoxidil in the first place.
> 
> You mentioned another topical AA treatment and I'm considering trying that as well.


 Check my duta log. I use Dr. Reddy's Dutas from inhouse and I just had blood-work done. I have the DHT levels of a 9 year old.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Rogaine liquid has been good so far. It has been nothing like Kirkland's liquid. No itchiness, no dryness, no sign of any of them whatsoever. It's only been two days that i've been applying it. Who knows, maybe the itchiness starts showing up in a couple of weeks or months but as of right now it hasn't and I attribute that to the fact that i'm using Rogaine foam in the day and the liquid at night as opposed to the liquid twice a day like I used to.

----------


## thatkidd

Just wanted to post my experience with Avodart (name brand)

I was so pumped to finally get some of this stuff. Propecia seems to be failing me pretty bad and since I'm the ~5&#37; of people Propecia doesn't work for (it worked 4 years ago but now losing effectiveness) I figured Avodart would be the answer!

Well, I haven't heard of anyone else having this, so of course I'm the 1% that has this happen. I honestly have the worst luck.

ANYWAY, I took 8 pills over a months timeframe (two pills a week, stayed on Propecia the other 5 days) and after the third week I noticed some gyno. I immediately stopped and got on some serious estrogen receptor blockers (Clomid), but didn't really help.

As time has passed the mild mild gyno has turned into bad gyno. I'm addicted to working out and being in shape and this is a life changer...

Now I have man tits and bad hair...pretty awesome.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Sorry to hear that. I have taken seven 0.5mg dut pills in 7 days, as well as still taking 1.25mg fin a day and have noticed no loss in sex drive, no gyno, nothing.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Hey guys, I know I said i'd wait 6 months to give an update by I want to show you what it looks like 2 months and 2 and a half weeks in to treatment so far.

Here is my hairline as of yesterday, with a line up and all LOL. I haven't been able to to get my hair lined up since early *2008* because I had no hairline to line up!

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

As you can see the hairline is still weak, it's not a strong hairline yet.

Here are more pics, these are before and after pics.

Before: March 29th - After: Today

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

March 29 vs June 13th.

----------


## Jaxx

> March 29 vs June 13th.


 dam, good regrowth, oris it lighting? tempted to ditch fin and get on this.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Patiently, you probably have covered this already but do you have any concern that your regrowth has been more from restarting minox or possibly a regression of AA?

I broke down and ordered some Dutagen which is here now. I will continue Avo but am thinking about adding .5-1mg Dutagen, however I am very apprehensive about taking this med. Especially now that I have read some concerning things about the manufacturer: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ranbax...atories#Issues

(Check the "issues" section)

If it was not for your great results I would probably not even be thinking about taking this brand, but it seems legitimate based on your photos.

Maybe I will send capsules to a lab to get them tested

----------


## ChrisM

My first batch of Dutasteride is here today! Time to up the ante in the war against MPB.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

Jaxx, it's not lighting. There is no hair to line up in the March 29th picture, none at all, it's slick bald there.

25, I read that before buying it, I looked in to the company thoroughly, but I still gave it a shot. It didn't stop me from buying it, because I felt like if InHouse sells their Dut then there should be no problem. InHouse is legit. Regression of AA: My AA spots are still there, alive and well, and at the same lack of density they were before I started treatment. My before/after pictures of my AA show that dut/minoxidil haven't made a dent on AA. It's frustrating, such good results on the much tougher to treat MPB, but nothing for AA. About restarting minoxidil being the reason for the results, i'm not sure about that, it could be. But I as I said, in the past when I used minoxidil with finasteride I never got any where near these results. Like I said, I haven't been able to line my hair up since early 2008.

ChrisM, good luck, you got Avodart right?

----------


## ChrisM

> Jaxx, it's not lighting. There is no hair to line up in the March 29th picture, none at all, it's slick bald there.
> 
> 25, I read that before buying it, I looked in to the company thoroughly, but I still gave it a shot. It didn't stop me from buying it, because I felt like if InHouse sells their Dut then there should be no problem. InHouse is legit. Regression of AA: My AA spots are still there, alive and well, and at the same lack of density they were before I started treatment. My before/after pictures of my AA show that dut/minoxidil haven't made a dent on AA. It's frustrating, such good results on the much tougher to treat MPB, but nothing for AA. About restarting minoxidil being the reason for the results, i'm not sure about that, it could be. But I as I said, in the past when I used minoxidil with finasteride I never got any where near these results. Like I said, I haven't been able to line my hair up since early 2008.
> 
> ChrisM, good luck, you got Avodart right?


 Yep. Avodart 60 pills to start off while finishing my Finasteride supply. A year of this with no results but no sides and I am done with Finasteride time to move on to the stronger cousin of Finasteride and see what it does for me.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I gotta keep saying this, because I can't stress it enough, I strongly recommend the use of Rogaine alongside Dut, guys. Dut+Rogaine is a lot better than Fin+Rogaine.

----------


## ChrisM

> I gotta keep saying this, because I can't stress it enough, I strongly recommend the use of Rogaine alongside Dut, guys. Dut+Rogaine is a lot better than Fin+Rogaine.


  On top of that I strongly recommend a pre-treatment before you apply Rogaine to ready your scalp for the absorption. I sometimes vary between using apple vinegar diluted because it can burn to wash away dirt, oil and caked in sebum which blocks the hair follicle shaft  and plugs it up. Also another suggestion would be an aspirin mask. Take some generic aspirin and crush them in water to form a paste and apply it to the scalp for 5- 10 minutes and the salicylic  acid should do the trick and wipe out the waxy sebum build up working with the DHT locked in the hair follicle receptors. Also currently I am using a dermaroller that rolls stainless surgical steel microneedles that are 1.5 mm over the scalp without cutting it or breaking the skin but making small fine incisions  pinprick incisions that go underneath the dermal layer and allow the Minoxidil to be way more effective.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

BTW 25, if you do get them tested, post it here. It would be interesting if these pills are not legit, or not the strongest dutasteride. As soon as you post the results and they are bad, I will switch to Dr. Reddy's, which Aames tested and they were legit.

----------


## gsr852

> March 29 vs June 13th.


 It looks like you're seeing some good progress, congrats!!!! 

I am almost 90 days in on using Dr. Reddy's Dutas via Inhouse Pharmacy. I try not to look at my scalp everyday (so as not to make myself any crazier then I already am about my hair), but I think I'm seeing some very small white hairs appearing along my hairline that weren't previously there. 

I was on Avodart 0.5 MG for a number of years (GREAT RESULTS at keeping my hair and regrowing some of what I had lost), but had to stop 3 years ago when my insurance stopped covering it. I then went back to Finasteride 5MG and was not happy with the results, it was all downhill!!!!

I was so glad to find and return to this site (I forgot about it) and read the posts about Dr. Reddy's Dutas. So thank you to all and I hope you continue to see positive results!!!!

----------


## gsr852

.

----------


## gsr852

> It looks like you're seeing some good progress, congrats!!!! 
> 
> I am almost 90 days in on using Dr. Reddy's Dutas via Inhouse Pharmacy. I try not to look at my scalp everyday (so as not to make myself any crazier then I already am about my hair), but I think I'm seeing some very small white hairs appearing along my hairline that weren't previously there. 
> 
> I was on Avodart 0.5 MG for a number of years (GREAT RESULTS at keeping my hair and regrowing some of what I had lost), but had to stop 3 years ago when my insurance stopped covering it. I then went back to Finasteride 5MG and was not happy with the results, it was all downhill!!!!
> 
> I was so glad to find and return to this site (I forgot about it) and read the posts about Dr. Reddy's Dutas. So thank you to all and I hope you continue to see positive results!!!!


 SIDE NOTE 6/19/13: Also seems like I have substantial shed occurring

----------

